# Aptamil 2 / Hungrier baby milk?



## bev309

Has anyone changed over from regular formula to hungrier baby milk? If so, when did you do this? I have been contemplating changing over but am worried that it is too early at 3 weeks (even though Aptamil 2 can be used from birth). I have a tin of number 2 which I am currently using for his last night time feed, but am unsure whether to stay on the number 1 tin or to change over completely to number 2. DS is drinking 4oz at nearly every feed now - on the odd occasion he has taken 5oz & is sometimes only having 2 hrs between feeds, screaming for his bottle before he even opens his eyes every time he wakes:dohh: He is putting weight on steadily - born at 8lb 12 oz, now weighing 10lb 1oz, so I know he is eating enough, it just doesn't seem to satisfy him. Any advice will be appreciated - for & against. Sorry if this doesnt make enough sense - only had 2 hrs sleep last night & it is catching up with me :hissy:


----------



## oOKayOo

Hmm id think you would just switch over , there wouldnt be any other way really?? My daughter seems to constantly be hungry so i up her feed on the tin to another sccop at the mo she takes 5oz but doesnt usually drink it all just leave a tiny bit left in. Ella is 4 weeks tomorrow.

Have you tried upping his feed? If so id think that aptimal 2 would be the best way to go :)


----------



## xxleannexx

i changed summer over at 4 weeks as she wouldnt settle in between feeds and wanted feeding all the time, she is better on the hungry baby milk but still a very hungry baby as she has 5oz every 3 hours and thats if i can get her to wait tht long. if you feel its right i would go with it, it sounds to me tht maybe it would suit him better as that is what summer was like.


----------



## Newt

how do you find aptamil? i just bought a tin for Oscar to change from SMA.
A mate of mine said its the most like breast, is that true? hows bubbas poo's on it? SMA is making Oscar constipated, and the more I look into it the more I read about SMA being the worse for that.
I just gave him a bottle and he liked it.......and then......yey! he pooed (not sure if it's cos of that or the 3 oz of water he drank for me earlier:lol:)

when Oscar was 3 weeks old I tryed the SMA white and it made him very ill, projectile vomit, and a night in hosp later they told me not to give it to him untill 3 months. 

I mat try what you sugget though and start the aptamil 2 for night time, Oscie still not sleeping through see...


----------



## Newt

you could always try and see how LO goes. (Oscar being in hosp was more to do with us paniking....there was actually nothing wrong with him *rolls eyes*)


----------



## bev309

Thanks for replies! I think i will gradually phase in the aptamil 2 milk in then, as I still have half a tin of number 1 left which I will keep for the day time, once that is gone I will switch to the number 2 for all his feeds & see how we go. Newt - I find Aptamil really good - DS is never constipated - in fact his poo is yellow & runny which is what MW said it should be like as it is similar to what a breastfeeding baby would have. Also he is never sick (could just be he is too greedy to let any milk go to waste :rofl:) Did feed him number 2 twice last night though & his poo has turned greener today, but same consistency (sorry if TMI!) so will keep an eye on that.


----------



## xarlenex

Id ask your HV, I read your other thread about colic, and I just remember my HV saying that the hungrier baby food would make colic worse. Dont know if its true though.

Newt, just thought Id let you know, I had kyle on normal aptimal and he wasnt pooing too good, so I put him onto aptimal easy digest and I get a nice healthy runny green poo everyday lol Fun eh. And it claims to be most like breastmilk because the added prebiotics etc x


----------



## Mamafy

If your baby was guzzling down 8-9oz's of stage 1 every couple of hours then I'd say change over but when the baby is taking 4oz's there really isnt any need, if the baby is hungrier just increase the oz's. By changing over to stage 2 his oz's will probably decrease so i would defintely not bother and your baby is still so very young and will feed very often as his tummy is so small so its all part and parcel of having a newborn.


----------



## louise1302

i chnaged archie from stage 1 aptamil to stage 2 at 3 weeks old and he was fine with the change i just phased it in over a few days the only thing you need to watch for is him gettimg constipated and if he does just offer him water once a day(thats what hv told me to do) 
my lo is on cow and gate plus now though as even the aptamil stage 2 didnt satisfy his hunger he was taking 5 oz and still hungry but then sick because his stomach couldnt cope with the amount
he weighed about 9lb 10 when i changd him over...hth


----------



## minip2p

Liam was a hungry baby, regularly took 5 oz and would then want another 1 or 2 before going off to sleep, he'd either go 3 or 4 hours between feeds but now he has hit 2 months he seems to be happy with 5 oz (and water periodically) and he is even sleeping a little longer - the other night he went 7 hours in between feeds !!

So I guess what I'm saying is as your LO get's bigger they may improve on feeding


----------



## moomin_troll

When zane was 2 weeks i was tempted to switch to hungery baby but i just started to gove him an extra few oz of the number 1 milk till he was around 3 months then chaged to stage 2 now at 7 months he started stage 3 at 6 months :)


----------



## Eoz

I was in the same boat but I persavered with it as I put it down to her being a hungry baby(as Mamfy said)and upped the oz's.I was always told that the hungrier milk is thicker and stays in the tummy longer hence it more satisfying but some young babys can't handle this.It also stops the onset of weaning.Abi has been on solids for 3 weeks and is now not happy after her bottle so now I have switched the milk over to no2.And I have got a right balance now x


----------



## bev309

WOW - strange to see an old thread of mine come up!! Although a bit late for me, hope the replies help somebody!!:happydance:


----------



## Eoz

o weird ha ha i just spotted the date :dohh:


----------



## mum 2 three

i changed shannon over at 3weeks but she was taking a full 8 ounce bottle of cow and gate and was still not satisfied


----------



## wiganlass

im been thinking this my self my LO will be 8 weeks old on sunday and is always hungry having 5oz every 3-4 hrs going to change him over to number 2 after this tub is finished xx


----------

